# Music for solo non-polyphonic intrument - why?



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

*Music for solo non-polyphonic instrument - why?*

While browsing for chamber works from composers I'm not familiar with, I almost always run across albums claiming to be _Louis Spaghetti: The Complete Chamber Works for Kazoo_ or whatever. These may include some exciting works, but often there will be a "Suite for Solo Kazoo, No. 18 in Q minor" or something even more egregious. I don't want to buy the whole album of that just to get the interesting work I want, yet for some reason I feel I'm missing out if I just buy the mp3 of only the pieces that I want -- no liner notes that way.

So my question is, what is the attraction of music for solo non-polyphonic instruments? Even music for solo cello which I know can have double stops can be tedious to me. I also know the composer can rapidly alternate between voices in a kind of counterpoint a la Bach solo cello suites, but even those are just so incomplete sounding. I'm afraid I don't get it. I'm starting to think they fulfill two purposes: to show off virtuosity in a student recital, and as filler on a CD.

Does anyone actually enjoy these works?


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think music has to be complex for someone to like it. In a piece for a solo instrument it is melody that you like, while for groups melody is not the only thing. I actually enjoy some of Bach's violin partitas.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Of course I enjoy it, if it's good music. I don't need another reason.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Another good example:






Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread appears to be another of those Deliberately Dumb things created by whippersnappers striving for *Postcount*. Glad to help.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> Does anyone actually enjoy these works?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Kind of looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I must take part with Weston. I find it incredibly boring..


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If its not your cup of tea that is one thing, but I can't see how someone that has listened to classical music for a substantial length of time as being oblivious to the enormous popularity of Bach's works for solo violin and cello. His Chaconne is often considered the greatest piece for solo instrument ever composed. Bach's BWV 1013 for solo flute is one of my favorite works of his as well - an under-rated work in my opinion, a true masterpiece. Along with Bach's many masterpieces in the genre I can't fathom how someone could find works like Kodaly's amazing work for solo cello or Bartok's pieces for solo violin boring either. To each their own!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

sdfsdfsdfsdddddd

just gettin up my postcount


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It was real question, trying to understand what people see in these works. I couldn't care less about post count. I have real achievements to validate me. However, I appreciate the reminder that I should be doing other things.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

*Individual tastes*

In my case, I play a non-polyphonic instrument (trombone), so I appreciate the musicianship that goes into making a performance successful without a chording accompaniment. But that is just me and I certainly understand that a non-polyphonic instrument won't be in everyone's listening list; to each his own.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Solo Flute rocks! Only in small doses, but it can be very wonderful.

Lemme show a baroque example:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Its a unique sound from instruments playing together. There's tons of great monophonic music out there. I love alot of that stuff. ^^


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Tone! Line! Rhythm! Drama! What's not to love?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe my musical background outside of classical music has something to do with, but I find that there is a level of spirituality and personality in such solo pieces that simply cannot be attained by other means.


----------

